# Have You Received Your COVID-19 Vaccinations?  Take The Poll.



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2021)

I have received both of my Moderna vaccinations and my husband has received his one Johnson & Johnson vaccine.  If a booster shot is recommended for us in the future, we will both get it.

Have you received your COVID-19 vaccinations?  Please take the poll.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2021)

Pfizer here and if a booster is offered this fall at work I'm taking it. In Olathe KS they are laying down the law. No vaccine means employees will be subjected to weekly Covid tests.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2021)

I had the J&J on March 7th.

The media and the medical profession seem to treat the J&J vaccine like the red-headed stepchild, not sure why. 

Looking forward to my annual flu shot and a covid booster when available.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2021)

My husband and I received both Moderna vaccinations and will receive the booster shots in September.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

I was one of the first in my county to get the vaccine (Pfizer), seven months ago. I'm beginning to wonder when it wears off, and how soon they will have boosters available.


----------



## Della (Aug 16, 2021)

I've had two Moderna shots and a good hard case of the Novel Corona Virus of 2019.  I feel kind of invincible.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Pfizer here and if a booster is offered this fall at work I'm taking it.


ditto.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 16, 2021)

Since I'm compromised somewhat I'll probably be offered a third Pfizer after Sept 1st.  Still wash, distance (avoid crowds) and wear a mask when shopping.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 16, 2021)

My wife and I got the Moderna shots...in Feb. and March.  We had a slight arm pain for a day or two, then nothing.  If a booster shot is recommended, later on, we will comply.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2021)

Hubby and I received the Pfizer shots in January.  Just waiting on a date for the booster.


I was just checking the website to the hospital where we received our vaccine:

_DHR TO OFFER THIRD CORONAVIRUS SHOT BEGINNING TUESDAY
Doctors Hospital at Renaissance says it will begin offering booster shots of the coronavirus vaccine Tuesday.  DHR Health made the announcement Friday, shortly after the head of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention signed off on recommendations that a third dose should be given to people with weakened immune systems.  DHR will be providing the booster shots Tuesday through Friday at its conference center.    _


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I was one of the first in my county to get the vaccine (Pfizer), seven months ago. I'm beginning to wonder when it wears off, and how soon they will have boosters available.


I don't know about where you are but here in KS they're talking about the possibility of one being offered this fall.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 16, 2021)

I notice that anti vaxxers have posted  several threads with the same message about the few vaccinated people who get covid despite the vax.  Why all these threads?  Read the newspapers and you see far more cases of people who died because they were not vaxxed.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know about where you are but here in KS they're talking about the possibility of one being offered this fall.


I'm in Maryland. So far, they haven't given any date for booster shots, which is worrisome, since Pfizer (the vaccine I got) is supposed to lose its effectiveness after six months.

I imagine it wears off very slowly, though. At least, I hope so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

I think I heard that they were considering recommending a booster for some people after 8 months of their last shot, that would be the end of the year or beginning of next year for me.  I will gladly take the booster, more protection against COVID-19 and the variants.  I don't want to die in a hospital on a ventilator.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2021)

91.2% yes!  This poll does not seem very representative.  I wish >90% of us were inoculated...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> 91.2% yes!  This poll does not seem very representative.  I wish >90% of us were inoculated...


Well, it's only representative of those who participated in the poll.  It would be great if it represented _all _of our members.


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 17, 2021)

in years past vaccines stopped cold the disease they were intended for... polio, smallpox, measles...etc...but this new virus seems to be able to out smart the vaccines we developed..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> in years past vaccines stopped cold the disease they were intended for... polio, smallpox, measles...etc...but this new virus seems to be able to out smart the vaccines we developed..


IMO it's a sad new twist on a very old story.  







When all of the campers have been vaccinated or eaten the bear will go into hibernation.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 17, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, it's only representative of those who participated in the poll.  It would be great if it represented _all _of our members.


Maybe some feel its a personal decision if they are vaccinated or not and have no wish to participate?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 17, 2021)

No. Not now, not ever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Maybe some feel its a personal decision if they are vaccinated or not and have no wish to participate?


I imagine you fall into that category, since you didn't vote that you cannot take it for medical reasons.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks to all who voted in the poll so far, appreciate your participation.  Hopefully more will vote in this thread.  Encouraging to see the majority are fully vaccinated.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 17, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I imagine you fall into that category, since you didn't vote that you cannot take it for medical reasons.


I did vote. On Sunday when I saw the tread.  

"No, my doctor has advised me not to get it due to preexisting medical conditions"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I did vote. On Sunday when I saw the tread.
> 
> "No, my doctor has advised me not to get it due to preexisting medical conditions"


It shows zero votes for that response.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 17, 2021)

I just checked view results and I guess something went wrong somewhere. I'll do it again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I just checked view results and I guess something went wrong somewhere. I'll do it again.


Thanks Becky!


----------



## oldman (Aug 17, 2021)

I heard on the news that the city of Philadelphia is making their city employees wear two masks.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I'm in Maryland. So far, they haven't given any date for booster shots, which is worrisome, since Pfizer (the vaccine I got) is supposed to lose its effectiveness after six months.
> 
> I imagine it wears off very slowly, though. At least, I hope so.


I heard a little chatter at work today about the fact that some are coming. Not sure where the source was. It was doctor chatter.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I'm in Maryland. So far, they haven't given any date for booster shots, which is worrisome, since Pfizer (the vaccine I got) is supposed to lose its effectiveness after six months.
> 
> I imagine it wears off very slowly, though. At least, I hope so.


Found this in today's paper. Maybe a little hope around the corner.


----------



## Lee (Aug 18, 2021)

fully vaccinated


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2021)

I got my first Pfizer in mid-March and the second one in early April, as soon as I was eligible to do so.  If boosters are offered, I'll take that as soon as I can.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 23, 2021)

Had my first my first Moderna end of May.........second one was in July, Moderna as well.
If there was a booster.....i will accept the vaccine.

On Saturday morning....when i went downtown....i saw that were pop up vaccine locations, with both Pfizer and Moderna.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2021)

A good number of members here have been vaccinated, that is great!  You can change your vote to update your vaccine status if you like.  I'm so happy that today both myself and my husband also have the booster.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2021)

Got the booster last week, I am happy to say.


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, it's only representative of those who participated in the poll.  It would be great if it represented _all _of our members.


Yes, it would be great so you could know who to ridicule & get that smug feeling you crave.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, it would be great so you could know who to ridicule & get that smug feeling you crave.


Don't project your personality on me, okay?  All you have are insults for me and other members....it's _all _you have.


----------



## David777 (Nov 17, 2021)

Live in a community of over a hundred 2-story 4-plexes. To encourage others, a vaccine placard given out after 2 Pfizer shots, on window beside my front door.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't project your personality on me, okay?  All you have are insults for me and other members....it's _all _you have.


@SeaBreeze, don’t let win123’s comments upset you, it only encourages him.

Hit the ignore button and let it go.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2021)

Wife and I are both fully vaccinated. Will get Moderna booster shot when it’s available.


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't project your personality on me, okay?  All you have are insults for me and other members....it's _all _you have.


The truth only hurts when it should.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2021)

I 'm fully vaccinated with Pfizer got my booster shot Mon


----------



## Irwin (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm going to get the covid-19 booster shot as well as the flu shot in a few days.

An appendage grew out of my forehead from the first two shots, but I found that I can use it to hold my cellphone, which is handy when I'm out walking the dog. Sometimes you just need to make lemonade from the lemons you're handed in life.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'm going to get the covid-19 booster shot as well as the flu shot in a few days.
> 
> An appendage grew out of my forehead from the first two shots, but I found that I can use it to hold my cellphone, which is handy when I'm out walking the dog. Sometimes you just need to make lemonade from the lemons you're handed in life.


Which forehead, Irwin?  Your first one, or the one on the second head you grew?


----------



## Mike (Nov 18, 2021)

I am up to date, I have had three Pfizer jabs so far.

Mike.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2021)

I answered no due to advisement from my doctor due to preexisting medical conditions but could also have voted "may in the future" as more becomes known over the next few years about their long-term impact on autoimmune disorders.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 18, 2021)

2 Moderna Vaccinations and a booster today. 

Win231, don't even try it.  I have somehow grown to appreciate you but will not answer.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> 2 Moderna Vaccinations and a booster today.
> 
> Win231, don't even try it.  I have somehow grown to appreciate you but will not answer.


Why would I try it?  This is still a free country (sorta).  Everyone is free to get any vaccines they want;  I have no problem with that.  And anyone is free _not _to get any vaccines they _don't _want.  The problem is, some think they can make others' health decisions.  Those are the people who know exactly what they can kiss.
And you're right - I do grow on people.
Like a wart.


----------

